# Landing in Canada as PR for a week only?



## govi_s (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,

My Canadian PR visa is expected to be stamped soon.

I am planning to visit Canada just for a week to activate my PR visa. I want to come back and search for a job from my home country.

I want to know if my plan is feasible? Is it possible to land in Canada just a week, to activate my PR visa?

If so, what all documents should i get along with me?

Thanks,
Govi


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

govi_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Canadian PR visa is expected to be stamped soon.
> 
> ...


You may do what you propose. You should have your PR visa (usually stamped in your passport), Proof of Funds and List of Goods to Follow.


----------



## govi_s (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh cool..

Do i get my PR card along with my visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

govi_s said:


> Oh cool..
> 
> Do i get my PR card along with my visa?


No, the PR card will be delivered to you later. It will not be mailed out of country so you will have to pick it up on your return or have an address in Canada to tell the Immigration Officer that it can be mailed to.


----------

